# ODNR Natural Resources Park at State Fair Showcases Ohio's Outdoor Opportunities



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Visitors to the Ohio State Fair will find a break from the hustle and heat of the midway at the Natural Resources Park, located in the southeast corner of the fairgrounds.More...

More...


----------

